# 1964 Sears Deluxe Spaceliner..Refurbishing Complete!!



## Wayne Adam (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally done...Good story with this bike. 18 years ago I helped my friends sister move from her old house. Everything was packed and gone from the home except for this poor weathered '64 Spaceliner.
 It was leaning against a wall in the basement with a broken rear axle and looking so sad. I asked her about it and she told me if I wanted it, I could have it for free, so of course I took it. 18 years ago, most people
did not care about old bikes, but I always saw the beauty. Anyway, it sat in my shed for about 17 years, and this past year I decided to completely disassemble it down to the very last bolt. I restored every part of the bike , but every part is completely original including the handgrips,  unripped seat & the original 1964 Sears Allstate Tires. All of the chrome was coated in the original Lacquer and surface rust. I spent a good 6 months polishing the chrome and I even hand sanded and polished every spoke and nipple. I repainted the few painted parts with vintage lacquer, far better than original.. Anyway, I am very proud of the outcome, and I hope you people of the Cabe like it. .Wayne


----------



## robertc (Aug 22, 2011)

Wayne, you did an outstanding job on your bike. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 22, 2011)

That's something to be proud of, you outdid yourself!  Looks great!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 22, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hey guys, thanks for the compliments. This one will always stay in my collection..Wayne


----------



## jpromo (Aug 22, 2011)

That's a gorgeous lady there! It really makes me want to spend some more time polishing out my Spaceliner. Maybe my time will come in 17 years or so


----------

